# 1Z Einszett Gummi Pflege



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Cool forum, lurked a while but not posted much.

Anyway, long story short, can't seem to find 1Z Einszett Gummi Pflege in stock anywhere at all.

The other variants (SONAX) have silicon in them from memory.

Don't suppose anyone knows somewhere that still has some in stock ?

Or any ideas why it isn't in stock like anywhere ?

Cheers
DM


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

been looking for a while too mate, cant find anything either
only this but costs a bit more it seems
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...onax-gummi-pfleger-rubber-care/prod_1294.html


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah I've heard the SONAX stuff has silicon in it and isn't silicon free like the 1Z Einszett stuff so would rather the 1Z stuff.

So no ideas ? Googled everywhere . . .


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe the ebay prices for this now - £129?! Unbelievable - I mean it's a great product, but surely even limited demand couldn't justify that? I can only assume it's stopped production, just glad I got a couple of bottles for around £12 the pair 6 months ago as it's pretty much essential winter wear for my frameless windows to stop them freezing to the rubber door seals!


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah I'm getting some door squeak so wanted some ...

But the prices on Ebay are ridiculous !!

Was wondering if there was anywhere else with it in stock. Not having much luck 

DM


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The ones sitting at £129 on eBay you'll find are being sold by one of two eBay sellers. They are obviously out of stock and put the price up to a level of which no one would pay, this is to save on time and money of removing the listing and re-submitting. When it is back in stock the price will come down to reflect it.

Everywhere is out of stock but looking at their Facebook page there is a little insight.

1Z einszett USA
18 June at 19:13 · 
"Where's Gummi!" Good news. Gummi Pflege and Kristall Klar will be back in stock in just over a week. Stay tuned! http://www.1z-usa.com/products/gummi-pflege-stick.html


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

This could be down to the fire at there production plant back in May...

http://www.einszett.de/en/company/brandkatastrophe-einszett-produktionsanlage/


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

After all the rave reviews I thought it was a terrible product, well prepared trim and went sticky and streaky 

Really really hated it lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Swissvax Seal Feed is far superior. 

Alan W


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alan W said:


> Swissvax Seal Feed is far superior.
> 
> Alan W


Indeedy

Just the price gap lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Indeedy
> 
> Just the price gap lol


I know, but it's still a lot cheaper than £129! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

svended said:


> The ones sitting at £129 on eBay you'll find are being sold by one of two eBay sellers. They are obviously out of stock and put the price up to a level of which no one would pay, this is to save on time and money of removing the listing and re-submitting. When it is back in stock the price will come down to reflect it.
> 
> They were selling it at £12.50 until May!


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Ah glad to know it'll be back soon


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bill58 said:


> svended said:
> 
> 
> > The ones sitting at £129 on eBay you'll find are being sold by one of two eBay sellers. They are obviously out of stock and put the price up to a level of which no one would pay, this is to save on time and money of removing the listing and re-submitting. When it is back in stock the price will come down to reflect it.
> ...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just ordered this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...onax-gummi-pfleger-rubber-care/prod_1294.html


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah but the sonax stuff is silicon based no ?


----------



## j20nyh (Jun 14, 2015)

What's so bad about a silicon based product?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i think its without mate not sure why does it matter?
edit. apparently there are differnt types on silicon and i cant see sonax using a bad type in the rubber protectant stick somehow..


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd just heard bad things but maybe it was all old wives tales ?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I bought my Einszett Gummi Pflege from an ebay seller but haven't used it yet. As I understand it the product will stop the door from sticking on the rubber trim during the winter months so I have some time yet before I need to use it.

If it is now a £129 product I'm up for selling it on. lol.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

well the rubber on my doors is sticking now IN summer months haha


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just used the sonax gummi pfleger stuff and its awesome! makes the rubber look a little bit newer asnd really seeps in and lubricates it, easy to use too


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have it used it once and never used it since really dont like it so sits in the cabinet


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Kev_mk3 said:


> I have it used it once and never used it since really dont like it so sits in the cabinet


the sonax one? why whats wrong with it?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the gummy and never had issues with it used it for years on all vehicles great product for me and never ever had sticking door boot or bonnet seals.

Experienced years and years back sticking door seals and what a mess that made and as such used gummy ever since no issues.

Superb product for me.

you could put yourself down for an alert from micks garage when back in stock?

http://www.micksgarage.com/proddetails.aspx?pid=1584628






Worth also do a stick and also an aerosol version.

This is the stick one on flea bay....eBay item number:120878290769

May be cheaper about but just a fast scan.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

so no ones used the sonax?


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

ive got the 1z GummiPflege on my shelf, did int even realize is was sort of rare! why tho? think i gave about £12 for it 2 years ago or so, its like £50 + post now wtf!. i like it, i treat my supra's seals twice a year with it


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

its because there was a fire in the factory thats why its hard to get but hopefully it will be sorted soon when they make them again, thats why they are ridiculous prices


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> the sonax one? why whats wrong with it?


1z GummiPflege


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Meant to post this earlier, have seen that it's back in stock at micksgarage


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep ordered some !! Cheap as chips !!!


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

j20nyh said:


> What's so bad about a silicon based product?


Do you mean silicon (sand) or silicone (synthetic compound made of siloxane molecules)?

If the latter, then there is nothing bad about it: only if you are about to *paint* a panel or panels you have to be aware of silicones because they will prevent perfect surface adhesion (hence, they are not "Bodyshop safe") and ruin the paint job (fisheyes).


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Overrated IMO. One or two washes later and the watermarks etc return


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

golftdi said:


> Overrated IMO. One or two washes later and the watermarks etc return


It's for using on internal seals not external trim (unless I've misunderstood your post?).

And oh bugger just gave a bottle of it away when OH sold his Roc cos the door seals stick in winter.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Bit of resurrecting a thread from the dead, but this is now known as nextzett gummipflege. Same bottle with a different label. Easily available to purchase from everyone's favourite auction site. 1z sadly closed their doors, but some employees continued on the products with a new name. Replying as this thread pops up in google when searching for the original gummipflege

For the record, I believe the Wurth version (gummi-fit) is bodyshop safe.


----------

